# time to say goodbye :(



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

i work at an animal park farm, and one of the animals was injured at the end of the summer by a customer who opened the cage and dropped it on its back, the poor ginnie was going to have to be put to sleep, as everyone thought that it wouldn't make a recovery, however i said that i would take it home and give it as much care and attention as i could, he is called pig and is now 6 months old and chatters away happily, loves a cuddle and even manages to get about but his leg will always be dragged behind him, 
I'm really pleased with his recovery and happy that he is ready to return but i will miss him, its nice to walk into the kitchen and hear his chatter. i didn't realise that they were so talkative. might have to get another one at a later stage, but for now be content to go visit him when i am at work, and take on more babies that need a little help.


----------

